# 16 month old male



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

I realise the forum is quite limited when it comes to members who know how to give a proper critique, but thought I'd toss this on here anyway on the off chance that someone happens to be passing through  anyone is welcome to voice their thoughts. I don't take these things personally and have of a few things that I don't like about his structure anyway (eg. he can look roach-y at times, and his pasterns are terrible, although they have improved tremendously as he's matured)

At the moment we're still trying to get the hang of stacking, so I've only posted some natural stacks that he's thrown while I happened to have the camera ready. Also, being a long coat with a rather deep chest he can look quite heavy at times, so I've included a photo of him stretched out looking over the fence to show his tuck. 

Any responses are appreciated


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Take two:

I think I (hopefully?) got some better photos today after we had a lovely little earthquake :crazy: . Let me know what you guys think


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very heavily coated male with flat withers, slight roach over the topline (yes, this is a true roach), long, but slightly sloping croup. He is balanced front to back with good angulation though his upper arm should be longer (I had to really look at all of the photos to make sure I was seeing things right through his heavy coat). Masculine head, good ear set, very good color and pigment. I would like to see a bit firmer pasterns and much tighter feet.


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

When I saw your name I got positively giddy . 

In my mind he's like a poster child for structural weaknesses in SL's so I've always been curious about an outside, educated and objective view. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to critique him, I really appreciate it!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Long stock coats are very hard for me. I have a hard enough time with regular coats.  I saw your first set of photos, but wasn't in a critiquing mood that day. The second set made things much easier. 

You are welcome.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. in the 4th pic he looks like
he could jump that fence with no problem


----------

